# We call it Oak Hill Winery



## rrawhide (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all








Sorta done but still more racks to build but this is what we have so far - - -








was given a few cabinets that seem to work out just fine - there are 6
racks that hold 16 bottles each and 4 plastic milk crates that hold 18
each on the bottom shelf.








need to build more racks for these - probably get at least
6 more racks at 16 bottles each plus the bottom areas - using 4 gallon
milk crates which hold about 18 bottles each. Looks like I can
get 4 crates in space plus a few bottles on the side.






a couple of x's - first bottling WE Riesling - 29 bottles






work area and a/c













from back left IM White Strawberry Merlot; IM Wildberry Shiriz;
MM Amarone; WE Gewerztraminer and WE Cab . In front 1 gallon
glass is fresh Strawberry; Blackberry and Peach. In house,
where a little warmer is a 1 gallon glass of Ancient Mead going. 



Ran out of airlocks (only had 18!!) so had to use a glove finger!!!







Anyway this is what we now have - the a/c keeps room at 62-65 degrees 24/7.



Still waiting on the electric bill!!!! Hope that the meter is not
flying off the axle out there!!!!!!! Let you know later - - - 








*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 11, 2007)

Looking great....don't worry about the electric bill.....this isn't a hobby.....


It's a Passion!!!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks great! I would show you pictures of mine, but I am embarrassed. We will have a nice wine making area in the new store.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2007)

Great job there! Love the glove!


----------

